# My BIG butcher knife



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Another prop I made last year. Was part of my costume when I was a crazed pig-headed butcher. The knife is made out of 1/2" plywood. It BIG too. Nearly 3' long & about an 8" tall blade. Who says size doesn't matter?!?!?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks good - man, I bet it'll be a good workout waving that around all night.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good...


----------



## SpookySteve (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweet prop!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

MY MY what big knife you have!!Really nice!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It is nice, but I lose the scale. Can you put something in the pic to show size?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

(In my best Aussie accent) Now THAT's a knife!


----------

